# How to remove supervisor password of Intel MB



## New (Feb 10, 2008)

Friends how to remove the supervisor password of Intel MB.I tried removing CMOS battery but, it did't work... 
Please help me.....

Thanks..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2008)

Reset your BIOS using a jumper.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 10, 2008)

please use search  as this is what I can find 

-------------------------------Quote-----------------------------



> How can we know the password? The original assembler who assembled the PC may not be available.



not possible to recover the BIOS PW 



> Can anyone of you help me on the above?



One think which can be done is to reset the BIOS... there are 2 ways, via jumper or via bettery reset..

*Jumper Settings*

Locate this jumper as show in the bellow image !!!

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/8816/jumper1ec5.jpg

there are 3 pins, like ** * ** the pin would cover 1 and 2 pin which is the default config... *- - ** so take the pin out and put it as 2 and 3 cover like, * * - -* start the system  the BIOS should revart back to the default shipping factory settings... !!! now power of the system and restore the jumper to default 1 and 2 cover settings  start the system once again to do you work 

next option removing the battery 

locate the bettery as show in the picture 

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/39/batteryyf2.jpg

remove it and then wait for 5 pins, plug it back to start the system  it would be restored to the factory settings 

-------------------------------Quote-----------------------------

here :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79611


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2008)

Choto delete some PMs man.. 
BTW I just read this..
*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/29/the-other-side-of-us/
Awesome. Great work dude.


----------



## New (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Choto..I searched but i did't get it...
Fine you have given the solution..But, my problem is there is a password for the brand new motherboard only..So if I set it to the factoty settings then there will be no changes...Am I right sir?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

> But, my problem is there is a password for the brand new motherboard only..So if I set it to the factoty settings then there will be no changes...Am I right sir?



Nah  some one has set that BIOS Password  its not from intel for sure... so no  it wont... reset to factory settings 



Pathik said:


> Choto delete some PMs man..
> BTW I just read this..
> *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/29/the-other-side-of-us/
> Awesome. Great work dude.



PMs are cleared  its hard to continue with 50 PM limit  anyway Pathik pleas I dont want to have any public discussion on that issue !!! Public comments are not welcome !! but yes sure  private is


----------



## New (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok...Thanks...


----------

